# Spur pad recommendation



## masiman (May 2, 2007)

I tried to search on this topic but came up blank.

On my last removal I had the chance to use my spurs for a few hours. At about the 2nd hour I noticed that the shank that runs up the side of the leg was starting to want to go behind my calf. On my second day up I wrapped the lower strap around the shank before buckling it in. I think this helped a little bit but, eventually the same thing happened.

I have Buckingham steel spurs with replaceable gaffs and L pads. The lower straps are synthetic while the upper straps are leather. The upper straps might have a synthetic layer to help reduce stretch but I am not sure. I crank down on the straps as hard as possible on the upper (without losing blood circulation). The tops of the spurs, not the pad, are 2 fingers below the outer bone at the knee. The long part of the L pad is across my shin and not across the calf. I'll try to get a pic later today if needed.

Is this common to have the shank want to slide to the calf? Would different pads prevent this? Is this a sign of bad spur technique?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 2, 2007)

I don't think its a technique problem, its just those useless "L" pads. They don't offer enough support to keep the shank in the correct position. I've climbed in buckinghams w/ the "L", and experienced much the same thing. 

When I bought my new pair last year, I got the super-climber pads. Downside is they're heavier than any other pads out there. I think its worth it, though, because you've got 8" of thick, padded leather encircling 80% of your calf, and dual top straps, to help keep them positioned correctly. They're comfy, the pressure of the shank is spread over a much larger area. 

I like 'em but there are lots of other, lighter, cooler pads out there which are better than the "L". I'm sure you'll get several good suggestions to make your spikes more comfortable.


----------



## clearance (May 2, 2007)

My Buckinghams have the aluminum pads, never had a problem with them. Spurs should be comfortable for you, I can climb all day in mine without any pain or problems, I have heavy linesman boots and the right spur setup.


----------



## masiman (May 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

I was hoping it was the pad. Not much more I could have done to tweek technique (toes up, knees bent, 6-8" from tree, flipline between waist and shoulder height). I'll check out the better pads and pick some up. Anyone need some lightly used "L" pads?

I know I need some better boots too. I found a local dealer that has Georgia boots. People seem to like them on here and they are cheaper than Red Wing (much as I like them).

Thanks again.


----------



## Streyken (May 2, 2007)

I also use aluminum pads. Tried a friends leather uppers, not sure what exact style, didn't like the movement. Spend money on a good pair of boots, they make a huge difference on how comfortable your day is.


----------



## masiman (May 2, 2007)

Streyken said:


> I also use aluminum pads. Tried a friends leather uppers, not sure what exact style, didn't like the movement. Spend money on a good pair of boots, they make a huge difference on how comfortable your day is.



I assume these are the aluminum pads you all are referring too? Any recommendation on regular vs. narrow?


----------



## Streyken (May 2, 2007)

Those are the ones. Narrow??? I assume mine are regular,they have lasted me 15 years. I just go to the local dry-suit manufacturer and pick up scraps of neoprene to replace the padding every few years.


----------



## masiman (May 2, 2007)

Streyken said:


> Those are the ones. Narrow??? I assume mine are regular,they have lasted me 15 years. I just go to the local dry-suit manufacturer and pick up scraps of neoprene to replace the padding every few years.



Wesspur has the option for regular or narrow (towards the bottom of the page).


----------



## Streyken (May 2, 2007)

masiman said:


> Wesspur has the option for regular or narrow (towards the bottom of the page).




Never noticed that, hmm. I'm sure mine are regular; I always wear bucking pants when working and have never had a problem. Narrow might be good if you're climbing in regular pants - don't know though.


----------



## clearance (May 2, 2007)

Streyken said:


> Those are the ones. Narrow??? I assume mine are regular,they have lasted me 15 years. I just go to the local dry-suit manufacturer and pick up scraps of neoprene to replace the padding every few years.



Good tip, I have another pair of Bucks, the pads are worn down.


----------



## kennertree (May 2, 2007)

Try a new set of climbers. I switched to gecko after they first came out and fell in love with them. They took a little getting used to but once you do you will never go to another set. They hold snug to your leg and never dig in.


----------



## masiman (May 2, 2007)

kennertree said:


> Try a new set of climbers. I switched to gecko after they first came out and fell in love with them. They took a little getting used to but once you do you will never go to another set. They hold snug to your leg and never dig in.



I wish I had the cash to do that but the wife is starting to reign me in. I am just picking up my gear in the last few months. I'll need a bigger saw before I can try new spurs. These will just have to work. Those gecko's did look nice though.

Anyone got a better than average condition 440 or larger saw they might want to sell :greenchainsaw:? I'm tired of uneven plunge cuts into the stump from my MS250 with 16". Yeah I know, practice. But a 24" bar would just be so much easier.


----------



## Magnum783 (May 2, 2007)

I use the buckingham wrap pad Wesspur calls them Steel cushion wraps. I love them work all day long pain free keeps the spur right where I want it. My buddy who has been climbing for seven years just tired them and he loves them too. The are $100 but I love them and wouldn't climb with out them. Just my two cents.
Jared


----------



## MattyD (May 2, 2007)

Magnum783 said:


> I use the buckingham wrap pad Wesspur calls them Steel cushion wraps. I love them work all day long pain free keeps the spur right where I want it. My buddy who has been climbing for seven years just tired them and he loves them too. The are $100 but I love them and wouldn't climb with out them. Just my two cents.
> Jared[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree with magnum, I got the wrap pads as well and love them, very comfty.


----------



## masiman (May 3, 2007)

Magnum783 said:


> I use the buckingham wrap pad Wesspur calls them Steel cushion wraps. I love them work all day long pain free keeps the spur right where I want it. My buddy who has been climbing for seven years just tired them and he loves them too. The are $100 but I love them and wouldn't climb with out them. Just my two cents.
> Jared



:censored:, just was I was hoping wouldn't happen. I wanted a no-brainer easy choice. There's no substitute for experience.

Any longevity issues with the steel wraps? I think they are velcro on the wrap. I have some other mountaineering clothing with velcro on it. Love the stuff but it always starts to fail after a season or two of use. It looks like my traditional leather upper straps will eventually wear/stretch out but they are cheaper to replace.

It sounds like either one will do what I'm looking for.


----------



## Magnum783 (May 3, 2007)

masiman said:


> :censored:, just was I was hoping wouldn't happen. I wanted a no-brainer easy choice. There's no substitute for experience.
> 
> Any longevity issues with the steel wraps? I think they are velcro on the wrap. I have some other mountaineering clothing with velcro on it. Love the stuff but it always starts to fail after a season or two of use. It looks like my traditional leather upper straps will eventually wear/stretch out but they are cheaper to replace.
> 
> It sounds like either one will do what I'm looking for.



The guy I leanred to climb from has had his for three years no prob. I just make sure to keep the velcro velcored so it does not attract any more saw dust than possible. I also keep them in the bag when not in use again keeping the dust out. I would really reccomend them.
Jared


----------



## beowulf343 (May 3, 2007)

Love the Buckingham velcro pads with the steel insert too. Prefer the ones with the cinch loop and the angled inserts. 

Spent alot of years with the L's and they worked ok but did cause some pain. Just learned to live with it because every other pad i tried didn't seem much better. Then several years ago did a job with another climbing friend of mine and he had the velcro wrap pads. I kind of laughed at him at first because i was skeptical about them being held on with velcro. He convinced me to give them a try and even though his spikes were several inches too short on me, they were still more comfortable than the L pads. Ordered a pair that night and been using them since. The velcro longevity was a concern for me too but like said previously, as long as you keep them velcroed closed, they do not seem to attract much junk. My biggest problem with them is in winter and snow packing into the velcro-but just bring them inside every night and let them thaw out. I'll get about 9 months out of a pair of these pads. (But that's 50-60 hours every week with them in a tree.) They can't be beat for comfort though, imo. Have many times had to spend 14 straight hours on my spikes in a tree and if it weren't for these pads and my wesco's, i'd be a hurting unit. 

My biggest thing to get used to was after the L pads, these don't feel like they are tight on your legs. But you get used to it-or maybe it was just me. Also can get hot in the summer, but what pad doesn't?


----------



## masiman (May 3, 2007)

*Awesome*

I won't be spending near as much time as you all. My guess is I will do 5-10 more removals this year. Probably 80-90' max, more likely 60-70'. Oaks, maple and sycamore seem to be what I am being asked to do so far.

I'll spring the extra for the wraps. Those L pads were killing me after 3 hours. I had to come down. I'm glad I did because when I got to the bottom it was really starting to get to me.

Since this is my first pair of spurs. About how often should I expect to have to sharpen them? I know it would depend on how they are treated and such, but a general estimate of what you all do.


----------



## mtvigilante (May 20, 2007)

masiman said:


> I was hoping it was the pad. Not much more I could have done to tweek technique (toes up, knees bent, 6-8" from tree, flipline between waist and shoulder height). I'll check out the better pads and pick some up. Anyone need some lightly used "L" pads?
> 
> I know I need some better boots too. I found a local dealer that has Georgia boots. People seem to like them on here and they are cheaper than Red Wing (much as I like them).
> 
> Thanks again.



I'm not an old pro or anything, but I started a lineman's apprenticeship, and went through their boot camp type training. Those guys spend a lot of years in their climbers, and know a thing or two.. you can use those L-pads till you can afford something else. 

A 30 year + Union Lineman helped me learn how to use my bashlin aluminums with L-pads. A lot of the comfort is in the boot and the technique. If your boots don't have a steel shank and a high heel, don't use them! I wear custom built Whites with a triple sole and steel toe-their premium lineman shorts (14" i believe) $440 and 2 months wait. All your weight is on that 1" wide strip of metal. I wouldn't recommend Georgia boots, they don't last, and have crappy arches. Even carolina's dont' hold up, and they cost more. Wesco's and Whites are the professional choice-will last for 10-20 years with their factory rebuilds. GET STEEL TOE!

Back straight, knees locked whenever possible, heels a fist's width apart, 8" upstep, 15" downstep. never move one leg till the other is locked. That's your safety, 3 points of contact. locked knee-gaff cant turn out. legs should be at a 30* angle to tree. try it sometime, it might help you

also, use Mole Skin (available at the drugstore) where your climber shafts rub. When you tighten your top strap, do it first, and kneel on one knee. with you leg outstretched, the strap rides above your calf, pull the shaft as far back as you can and latch it tight. this keeps even the loosest pads tight. u know how long to extend your climber shaft right? the top of the shaft should be at the point of the bone on the inside of your knee.

sorry to ramble, but if you try these things, you can get by with what you have


----------



## rbtree (May 20, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> Love the Buckingham velcro pads with the steel insert too. Prefer the ones with the cinch loop and the angled inserts.



Those are OK, but the aluminum "Cadillac" pads are the most liked of all....and what I've used for 99% of my climbing for going on 33 years. Choose the narrow ones unless you have large calves.


----------

